

Ask HN: Startup ideas around 4G - shivam14

With Clear and Verizon covering major cities in the US by the end of this year and first Android 4G phone coming out soon, there must be a huge potential market for apps that take advantage of high speed wireless broadband. What are your thoughts on this?
======
Magneus
I'm skeptical anything too extreme will take off right away, particularly
since battery life is such a big problem for 3G-enabled devices at the moment.
I haven't read up on 4G, so I'm not familiar with the power requirements, but
I can't imagine it'll be much better. I'm taking a "wait and see" stance.

------
eande
the main advantage on 4G is in the bandwidth so I would put some thoughts in
the video streaming area

